# First Time Breeding



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have been thinking about breeding for a very long time and I think that I am going to do it. I've been wanting to do it for a very long time so I am very excited about finally being able to do it. I have read everything there was on the Breeding sticky and it was wonderful information although there are some questions I still have. I have also watched several YouTube videos on spawning and culturing microworms (as well as hatching brine shrimp). I have Indian Almond Leaves ordered and I will order a microworm culture this week or next. 
Here is my plan and please correct me or give me any advice you have based on experience .

I will have a 10 gallon tank filled up part way with a heater and sponge filter set up. Question: could I put plants in it?. It will have a hiding spot for my girl as well. I will introduce them for 2 hours or so for 2 weeks prior to spawning and increase the viewing time the second week. Question: should I put my male in the new 10 gallon tank so he can build his bubble nest?. I have a breeders net I was planning on using. They will be fed frozen brine shrimp (they love those things). Hopefully my pair will work and if they do yay! if not... darn. Once they do their thing and all is done I will remove the female and leave the male behind to be a daddy. I've read that I shouldnt feed him at this time, what do you think? when the fry are free swimming it's time to take daddy out and start feeding the fry. I will probably alternate between BBS and MW. When should I start adding more water into the tank? I've read to separate the males once they start fighting with each other or at least separate the aggressive fry. Is this a good idea? If I were to separate them I was told that it's good to exercise them with a mirror so that they grow better, is this true? 

I understand that I might have to cull some of them so I wanted to ask you fellow breeders out there how you do it?

I'm first going to try to find them a home but I understand some fry need to be culled. What sort of signs should I look for that say Hey you should unfortunately cull that poor thing or it'll suffer. 

Why do you as a breeder cull and how do you do it?

I hope these questions make sense

Please feel free to share with me your experience with your first spawn and how you've improved or things that may help me along the way.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Mirage23 said:


> I have been thinking about breeding for a very long time and I think that I am going to do it. I've been wanting to do it for a very long time so I am very excited about finally being able to do it. I have read everything there was on the Breeding sticky and it was wonderful information although there are some questions I still have. I have also watched several YouTube videos on spawning and culturing microworms (as well as hatching brine shrimp). I have Indian Almond Leaves ordered and I will order a microworm culture this week or next.
> Breeding can be fun - but keep in mind the cost of setting it up, maintaining it and the hours per day needed to care for them. It is very rewarding though once you have your first spawn raised.
> Here is my plan and please correct me or give me any advice you have based on experience .
> 
> ...


It's a learning experience, and you won't really know until you get your hands wet. There are a lot of ups and downs.. lots of patience is needed. Find out what you are wanting to create - tail style, color, etc and work on that. Experimenting on colors can be fun as well.. this is something that you can have fun with, or be serious with and feel rewarded either way you go about it.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## BettaBaited (May 22, 2012)

IME it's easiest to feed the culls to a bigger fish. I have a friend with a Jack Dempsey. It's quick & (I hope) painless, as long as the bigger fish can swallow the culls whole. I know someone takes theirs to the lfs to feed to the Oscars. I've never had to cull adult fish... and hope I never will.


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you so much Myates that was extremely helpful! I'm super excited to breed hopefully in a month or so. I have a couple pairs but I have one that I REALLY want to work out but we'll see. Right now I want to work on finnage and I'm excited to experiment with them. I have emptied out an area for 100+ jars if I need it. I love the interesting colors on the betta you have as your profile pic. Is it yours? Again Thank you  If I were to decided to use clove oil, how would I do that with fry? I imagine the dosage is probably smaller right?

BettaBaited: If I were to decide to use bigger fish to cull, what fish would actually eat them whole? I hope I dont have to cull adult fish either. I dont see why I would have to but we'll see I guess.


Hopefully others will share their experience. I love learning more about these fish and their beautiful stories. Thanks again to you both!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Make sure you are able to keep those jars heated at 80*+ 

Put a drop or two into a larger cup and stir it real good (I have a 32oz plastic deli containter with lid for this purpose).. usually they are knocked out right after being placed in it.. then add in a few more drops, or can place them in the freezer - will be knocked out so shouldn't feel anything.

And yes, she is mine  Looking for a male to compliment her, right now all I have that could take her on (her size + aggression) is a big red boy.


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you  I was also wondering if it was necessary to cover the top of the tank with seran wrap or some thing to keep it warm and humid inside. would it still work if I poked holes in it so there's oxygen?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

It is often suggested to cover the tank so that the fry are warm and humid, which helps prevent pneumonia when they develop their labyrinth.


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

That's crazy they can get pneumonia! Awesome fun fact tho haha. Another question for all you awesome breeders, How do you keep all those jars warm? I've heard of using Zoo Med Repti Cable. Have any of you tried that?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Most.breeders keep their whole fish room warm.


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

wouldn't that be unstable tho?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Erm not necessarily, I don't know how they do it but it would have to be stable ore else it would fail. Maybe someone who does it could tell you?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Mirage23 said:


> That's crazy they can get pneumonia! Awesome fun fact tho haha. Another question for all you awesome breeders, How do you keep all those jars warm? I've heard of using Zoo Med Repti Cable. Have any of you tried that?


Sometimes during the colder wet season a few may suddenly die without showing any signs of illnesses. I thought they must have suffered pneumonia because they're constantly wet in bad weather. LOL

Stable room temperature = stable tank temp. But even if the room's temp. slightly fluctuates, it shouldn't effect them because tank temp will experience slower temp changes. As long as they're not in cold water for too long (1 week).

My tubs are outside, some with direct rain, some get poured from the roof (don't know the right word). Temp. may range around 75 - 77F (mid season). Fry survive as long as it doesn't stay at that range for 1 week (or more) straight. When ever we have sun (usually 2-5 hours/day), temp. rises. My point is; slight fluctuation won't hurt them. Not even newly hatched fry. As long as it's not constantly low.


----------



## Mirage23 (Dec 24, 2012)

Alright thank you guys a bunch! Also, have any of you cultured MW? I've watched some YouTube videos on it but was curious how you did it and what helped you.


----------

